# Resignation survey



## Beecd (Aug 8, 2021)

Can your store leaders and HR people can see the post resignation Survey before you actually leave?


----------



## StyleStar (Aug 8, 2021)

As soon as you complete the exit survey, it is visible if they run the report.


----------



## RedcardRebel (Aug 8, 2021)

I knew they were lying when they told tms that it didn't go live until their last day 🙄


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 9, 2021)

Is the survey a list of questions or can you type in feedback?

It seems the computer training lately doesn't ask for feedback at all whether good or bad.


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 9, 2021)

There's a blank spot at the end you can type in whatever you want.


----------

